# Empty stomach feeling



## mvm (Apr 20, 2012)

I Have IBS and Hiatal hernia. So most of the times my stomach and abdomen I used to feel bloated and filled.But It's all changed couple of months of before. Now just after I finished eating, my stomach and abdomen feels completly empty.Its like I have never had a single piece of food in my gut.Also I can feel my stomach moving fast and all shrinking inside. My abdomen shrinks inside in such a way that I have to tighten my wiast belt to keep my pant.Especially I don't have dumping syndrome, just very void empty feeling.Sometime I even hear the sound of my gut motility. Is this part of IBS? I tired eating 3 meals in half hour break, but everytime after I finished eating, in less than 2 mins everthing I have eaten seems gone inside my gut.This empty and shrinking stomach feeling is giving me anxiety, also at those time I feelmy cloths are loosened up.Anyone experience this symptom?


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

Hi. I think you should be tested for gastroparesis or delayed gastric emptying. In Delayed gastric emptying, such that you don't get the nutrients from your food, you eat more in an effort to suck up nutrients at the duodenum, which never gets food when it remains in the stomach. My blog is in technical terms but basically, you should do the exercise, but drink coffee first and use a cervical traction apparatus after. The traction is the weapon of choice in fighting delayed gastric emptying. You can try to find an old one or Google "Goodley poly-axial traction mobilizer system." The reason that the food doesn't empty is that there isn't enough neuronsal nitric oxide at the pyloric sphincter to relax the sphincter and the food remains in the stomach. Nitric oxide is a muscle relaxant and not enough can shrink your whole pyloric stomach, I.E. the "shrinking."


----------



## mvm (Apr 20, 2012)

screeb said:


> Hi. I think you should be tested for gastroparesis or delayed gastric emptying. In Delayed gastric emptying, such that you don't get the nutrients from your food, you eat more in an effort to suck up nutrients at the duodenum, which never gets food when it remains in the stomach. My blog is in technical terms but basically, you should do the exercise, but drink coffee first and use a cervical traction apparatus after. The traction is the weapon of choice in fighting delayed gastric emptying. You can try to find an old one or Google "Goodley poly-axial traction mobilizer system." The reason that the food doesn't empty is that there isn't enough neuronsal nitric oxide at the pyloric sphincter to relax the sphincter and the food remains in the stomach. Nitric oxide is a muscle relaxant and not enough can shrink your whole pyloric stomach, I.E. the "shrinking."


Thanks for the reply. But form my symptoms I think I may be sufferring from reverse of gastroparesis. I am not sure. Because I feel the fast motility and sound of gut moving fast, I assume this.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

I read this PubMEd article that said that the neuronal nitric oxide can determine how fast the stomach empties. Gastric emptying was directly proportional to neuronal nitric oxide, (W/W(v) mice had significantly reduced resting pyloric pressure). In my blog article I talk about BH(4), but the inverse of this condition would be caused by emaciation, (thiness). Are you thin?


----------



## mvm (Apr 20, 2012)

screeb said:


> I read this PubMEd article that said that the neuronal nitric oxide can determine how fast the stomach empties. Gastric emptying was directly proportional to neuronal nitric oxide, (W/W(v) mice had significantly reduced resting pyloric pressure). In my blog article I talk about BH(4), but the inverse of this condition would be caused by emaciation, (thiness). Are you thin?


Sorry for the delayed reply.I was prescribed some anti-depressants for my depression, I gained some weight due to this pills. But before that I was mostly thin. Regardless of how much I ate It was hard to gain weight. Also I have food aversion, border-line eating disorder.


----------



## mvm (Apr 20, 2012)

Anymore reply for this one?!


----------

